# Bought a K-Line 21



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Finally bought myself a 21 K-line have a few 18...My first 21
Perfect for my excursion train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice cars, you need expansive curves to run them and have them look right.


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful passenger car. I wish I could find that whole set. I truly miss K-Line. They produced the best passenger cars and at a reasonable price too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

You have now crossed into a dangerous territory. The old commercial about potato chips and you just can't have one applies here. 

K-Line was so far ahead of it's time with it's passenger cars line. That is why they sell so well on the secondary market today. The Congressional is a beautiful set.

You have excellent taste.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Grj- Thanks

Cchancey-I agree K-line is a very nice product

PTC- I saw you posting all the K-line passenger sets. Couldn't let you have all the fun
I do now love the K-Line passenger cars.


----------



## EHRMC2016 (Mar 18, 2016)

now that's nice....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful


----------

